# Amazon Gifting - Do you see the same as me?



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/38RM0XENBDWBF

I did a gift list recently, but most of the titles have "This item cannot be purchased as a gift at this time" with the explanation saying kindle books are not available to be gifted. Which is plain wrong.

I'm wondering if its because I'm in Aus, and the higher priced books are being blocked from me?

Can someone check and see whats available for them?

If no-one can gift the higher priced ones, I may as well delete them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, I see the same as you do when looking at your wish list, and I don't know what to tell you.  My best guess is that the great and mighty Zon still knows you are adding some books to a .com  wish list from an Australia IP address where gifting is not allowed.  Even if I click on one of your "not available" titles to go to the book page, it is not the same book page I see when logged into my U.S. Amazon account.

For example, Ender in Exile from your wish list goes to the Kindle book page where the ASIN is B006CQQN98 (and says 'this title is currently not available for purchase).  If I log into my account and go to the Ender in Exile Kindle book page the ASIN is B001ANUQ0K and all of my purchase and gifting options are available.

I'm sorry this still seems to not be working out for you.  I did not try to see if the gift would go through from one of the supposedly available titles. It seems risky to me.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

That's useful to know.

Could be I just need to find the right Asins. 

I moved back to the .com store because of the lack of Aus options, but you could be right. My Ip might be showing me the wrong things when I search.

Edit: I checked the asin you suggested, but that one says its not available to purchase, and has no options at all.


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

Everything on your list looks available to me - I see the "give as a gift" option for everything and, when I sorted them by price and selected the highest ($7.99) to give, it took me to the order screen no problems. (Alas, I am poor, so I had to resist pressing the final purchase button.  )


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

SerenityEditing said:


> Everything on your list looks available to me - I see the "give as a gift" option for everything and, when I sorted them by price and selected the highest ($7.99) to give, it took me to the order screen no problems. (Alas, I am poor, so I had to resist pressing the final purchase button.  )


Thanks for checking.

I'm double checking as I add things now, and deleting them if they cant be gifted.

One thing I noticed, is the authors who are also trad published cant be gifted. So the major authors with series I follow, and of whom I was adding other things from their library than the series I follow, none of them can be gifted.


----------

